

The magic button — Make Everything OK - kilian
http://make-everything-ok.com/

======
peteretep
This would have been so so so much better if it'd stuck at 99%

------
derobert
This is a great example of why you _should_ use platform UI, and _shouldn't_
try to re-invent them:

1\. Click the mouse and hold. The button doesn't depress (huh?)

2\. Release the mouse button. Now it depresses (wtf). And actives.

3\. Hover the mouse over it, it doesn't highlight.

4\. Click the mouse and hold, then drag the mouse outside the button area.
Release the mouse button. It depresses (ugh) and actives.

5\. Click the disabled button while the progress dialog box is on screen. The
progress box vanishes and the button actives

6\. Attempt to active the button using the keyboard.

7\. Attempt to make the button the focus for keyboard action by right-clicking
or middle-clicking it (or click and drag out of it, but we already know that
doesn't work). [This is a GTK feature]

</rant>

------
NathanKP
The button and blur effect are both very beautiful, so at first I was excited
to see how they were done in code. But it turned out to be just plain images,
no fancy CSS. In fact the entire popup dialog is an image, complete with the
close button. Ah well...

~~~
TeMPOraL
It doesn't have to be a fancy CSS hack. It has to look nice. And it does.
Simplest solutions are often good enough :).

------
martingordon
Would be nice if it linked to Ze Frank's Chillout Song:
<http://www.zefrank.com/chillout/>

~~~
TeMPOraL
Story behind this song is amazing and inspiring. Thank you for linking to that
:).

------
cidermonk3y
Is it just me or did anyone else feel more relaxed after that? It's good to
know that there is something out there that will make everything ok.

~~~
shii
No, this is complete bullshit. And the fact that it has gotten so many votes
is ridiculous.

~~~
mtogo
You sound unhappy. Maybe you should click the button-- it makes everything OK.

~~~
shii
Fuck off wanker.

------
captain_mars
Ha! This is a flashier and more philosophical cousin of ...

 _The Really Big Button That Doesn't Do Anything_

<http://www.pixelscapes.com/spatulacity/button.htm>

~~~
tiddchristopher
But that doesn't "doesn't do anything"--it reloads the page.

~~~
captain_mars
Someone should tell the author, I guess ;)

But, if a page reloads and is exactly the same, did anything really happen?

~~~
infinity
The answer is yes, HTTP requests and caches at work, quite a lot is going on.

~~~
captain_mars
As someone on HN, I understand that. I was just being philosophical.

I guess, thinking whether anything happened depends on one's level of
perception, and one's definition of what it means for something to "happen".
(That is, whether you are looking only at the final result of a process, or at
everything that happens during the process, irrespective of the final
outcome).

If my Internet-newbie father clicked that button repeatedly, I'm sure he would
think that "nothing is happening", and at his level of perception, that
statement would be correct.

EDIT: Elaboration.

------
rnernento
Nice, simple, beautiful and funny. It might be cool if they tied the donate
button into a charity or NPO and play off the fact that clicking it would
actually help make things okay for someone.

------
gigawatt
I don't want to be a curmudgeon, but why would anyone donate to that?
Especially with no info about who is behind the site and why they did it.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Because it is fun, thought-provoking a little bit, and just made me smile :).

~~~
gigawatt
Yeah, and I agree to an extent. It just seems weird to me, as a donation
usually goes towards something that you believe in and want to help flourish.
There's not even an indication of what the donations would be used for.

I certainly don't want to make a crusade out of it, but it just felt a little
misplaced to me.

~~~
erikpukinskis
Some people believe in art and want to help it flourish.

~~~
TeMPOraL
I believe in creative thoughts which not harm, but which do something good,
even if it's just making someone smile. And I definitely want them to
flourish. Art is, of course, one of the types of those creative thoughts.

------
macavity23
Ah, the Internet: connecting together everyone with Too Much Free Time since
1991.

------
tzury
Nice and funny.

Being at OK buttons, the Donate button, is not OK

Raising money for a joke? Come on!

~~~
TeMPOraL
I don't see a problem with that. It's completely unobtrusive and doesn't
distract at all. I spotted it by accident. I don't thing they're raising
money, they're just allowing people who want to to show appreciation for their
work.

------
pilif
I'm seriously considering pointing people coming to me with a generic "it
doesn't work" to this page to have it fixed.

Thanks for this post!

~~~
TeMPOraL
Just pointed my boss - "Use this if something goes wrong". ;).

EDIT: And she replied that "everything is now OK" :). Yey, it works!

------
gfodor
I'm not one to do this, but really, how does this belong on Hacker News? Is
there something I'm missing?

~~~
shii
It isn't. Stupid noise that appeals to the +1-ing social media sharing
neophytes all over HN these days.

------
paulnelligan
hmmm - "try checking your settings of perception of objective reality." - a
bit geeky and out of touch I think ...

I would have said: "remember, you're alive, now take a deep breath, count your
blessings, and make the best out of today and every day"

but everything's ok :)

------
WA
This is great, but the final sentence could be happier, more colorful or
something.

------
chris_engel
Is it just me, or is it broken in Google Chrome? In Firefox it works fine for
me, but in Chrome, I initially see the "Everything is OK now" sign and can't
click on anything...

~~~
cstuder
Why would you want to click anything if everything is ok now?

(Works for me in Chrome 12 on Windows 7.)

~~~
hammock
Just because things are OK doesnt mean you wont be doing anything

------
ranza
+1 made me smile. Just what i needed right now

------
philthy
multiple clicks break it

